# Does anyone here have a Tumblr for their fish/pets? (:



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

I might update this as well, but I actually run a Tumblr blog for my fish/pets. It's called "Even Betta", and I update it daily with almost all original content. 

Though I may update this journal as well, I was wondering if there were any other owners on here with Tumblrs I could follow (fish themed preferred but personal blogs are fine too!). 

Click here to see mine: http://evenbetta.tumblr.com/


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Watched a bunch of fishy blogs today - if you watch me I'll watch you!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm three-little-bettas 

I post quite a lot of my fish on there. Currently growing onto 77 followers xD


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Alcemistnv said:


> I'm three-little-bettas
> 
> I post quite a lot of my fish on there. Currently growing onto 77 followers xD


Ironically, I followed you only an hour or so before you posted. Great blog! :lol:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha xD Thanks


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've seen your tumblr Alcemistnv! I love the betta pics you post! 

I have a fish tumblr izzy-the-fish-girl but I also post a lot of other fish. I usually post a betta pic a day, tho.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks C:

I'll follow you guys with my main blog since the betta one is actually a side blog


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

thekoimaiden said:


> I've seen your tumblr Alcemistnv! I love the betta pics you post!
> 
> I have a fish tumblr izzy-the-fish-girl but I also post a lot of other fish. I usually post a betta pic a day, tho.


I'm already following your blog too, haha. 
I'm actually following all kinds of fish/pet blogs. I love them.


----------

